# Conwy



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The car park at the back of Conwy Castle has marked motorhome places. Cant remember how much it was but I parked there so it couldnt have been expensive (am very tight over parking fees)

Have spelt Conway in Welsh above so I dont upset our Welsh members


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

Yes - This is a good place to park for Conwy castle and a visit to the town, but beware as the there is a 3m low arch between the car park (Sychnant pass side) and the town centre. Its an arch in the town wall so take care if you're a high sider.

Here is a map of the town. The car park is off the yellow road.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=894

PS - Thanks for spelling Conwy correctly. Does anyone know of friendly parking in LLANFAIRPWLLGWYNGYLLGOGERYCHWYRNDROBWLLLLANTYSILIOGOGOGOCH ? (LOL)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

haven't been to the church by the pool etc for several years, but parking used to be possible at the old station - there was one of those mill type shops there then - :dontknow: - if that's still possible.
me ole grannies lot cam from S Wales [mining stock] said they were all posers on Mons :boxing:


----------

